
Bob Dylan's Archive - NaOH
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/arts/music/bob-dylans-secret-archive.html
======
WalterBright
> “It’s going to start anew the way people study Dylan,” said Sean Wilentz,
> the Princeton historian and author of “Bob Dylan in America,”

This is why I don't worry about automation rendering everyone unemployed. Jobs
like studying Dylan's notebooks could not exist in a society that did not have
plenty of automation.

~~~
justinator
> Jobs like studying Dylan's notebooks could not exist in a society that did
> not have plenty of automation.

Jobs? People will study his notebooks _for free_. Are you going to pay for the
album they put out from the inspiration they took in afterwards?

Do you think Wilentz made a living solely on the book, “Bob Dylan in America”

~~~
WalterBright
Solely? Authors who write for a living write lots of books, not rely on one.

There are many ways that such scholars can get paid. For example, they may get
hired to be professors and teach it in a college. They may be hired to
authenticate alleged Dylan memorabilia. They may get hired as expert witnesses
in a legal dispute over it. They may get hired as appraisers when
auctioning/insuring the stuff. They may get hired by museums to curate,
organize, and present a display of Dylan stuff. Etc.

~~~
sn9
Yes but what percentage of competent Dylan scholars can get reliable paid work
for their knowledge.

~~~
jabbernotty
The poster was talking about 'jobs like this' , not about this specific job.

Even if there was an answer to your question it would not really be that
informative because we are talking about a future with more automation, not
the current state where most people do not have as much free time or energy.

------
cilefen
I remember reading about this a few months ago. There was a time in my life
when I would have been over the moon about a Dylan treasure trove. But now,
there other pressing matters...

~~~
dredmorbius
Howso?

~~~
cilefen
Oh, it's more of a personal thing. I am not so entranced by particular
artists, even one so singular as Dylan, any more.

~~~
dredmorbius
OK, thanks.

